# Flat Coat Puppy Fever



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

Happy for you!


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

I LOVE flat-coated retrievers!!!! There was one on petfinder right after Sophie passed away, but it wasn't the right time for us. Maybe someday....


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Ooh I am very jealous--congrats! My friend, training partner, and obedience instructor has two nice boys. Wonderful dogs. I really admire the fact that people in the breed have done a great job keeping the whole dog--structure and working ability. It is pretty cool to flip through their breed newsletter and see that many of the top performance dogs (agility, obedience, field) also have a Ch. You don't see that high prevalence in goldens....


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

I too am partial to flat coats...I just love them!! I've met a few in the past two years and they are very cool dogs. Very interesting personalities, for the most part! Never know what they're going to do next!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Love tthe breed!.My sister had one and he was a clown,as well as,being very intelligent.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

My instructor has two (soon to be three) and one extra that she's training for someone else. They are beautiful dogs....


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

I'm sure your kids are going to thrilled and Maple as well. 
BTW, I didn't know that FCR had brown coats too.


----------



## Dexell1827 (Feb 23, 2011)

Ooooh, I love Prairielight FCRs!! Several of my flickr contacts have Prairielight dogs, and they are just gorgeous!


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

We have three Flat coats here and my foundation bitch goes back to a dog called Prairielight Card up the sleeve... so our foundation is out of prairielight. 

the brown in flat coats is called liver and there is also a recessive yellow 

be sure to ask about cancer in the lines and the longevity.. there is serious cancer in flat coats and one of hte big differences is that flat coats average age is 7 ... some die very very young of cancer... so that is worth checking out. 

Margareta and Hans are excellent responsible breeders so you have chosen well... You might also check out Liz Saunders at Blazingstar .. she is also up your way and she does alot with the Berins. I have to say that Liz at Blazingstar has probably the most beautiful flat coats I have ever seen and she is a super super nice person... 

good to wait for your timeline... remember flat coats are VERY different from goldens... if i can be of any help let me know... 
S


----------



## aerolor (May 27, 2011)

Flatcoated retrievers are very special dogs and I am passionate about them. Remember that once you have been owned by a flatcoat you will be captured and you will never escape.  We have had flatcoats for many years, (Torwood and Heronsflight lines) and if you have the energy, can train them sympathetically with sensitivity and can give them what they need you will be rewarded by the best dog you will ever have. They are truly natural workers - the best retriever there is IMO and in this country (the UK where they originated from) there is no difference between the working and show lines. There are significant and important mental differences between golden retrievers and flatcoated retrievers and flatcoats can be very demanding, but in my eyes there is nothing else quite like a beautiful male flatcoated retriever.


----------



## maple1144 (Oct 18, 2009)

So we made a trip to the breeder today and got to meet them and all of their amazing dogs, they were spectacular, so smart and well behaved! They actually still had a twelve week old puppy there who is off to her new home tomorrow, she was a ball of energy lol All three of my kids got there hands and faces washed ten times over! Im so in love now, more then ever...


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Megora said:


> My instructor has two (soon to be three) and one extra that she's training for someone else. They are beautiful dogs....


She now has number three and number three is freaking adorable. lol


----------



## maple1144 (Oct 18, 2009)

Oh I bet, I cant wait for the possibility of a spring puppy but we will see what nature has to say about it lol


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

This is her new puppy (the instructor is Adele Yunck)...


----------



## Bentley's Mom (May 19, 2011)

So cute....and I love the name


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Ok when you get your puppy you will have to post lots of pictures!


----------



## maple1144 (Oct 18, 2009)

hubby and I made the one purchase/upgrade we felt we had to make as parents of three humans one golden and a future fcr, a king size bed! lol maple stretches all the way out so do I , we are in heaven, eventually we will have to share our private island


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

I want pictures!!


----------

